

$99 Roku Box Gets Amazon Video on Demand - thepanister
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/03/03/roku-now-supports-amazons-video-on-demand/

======
jrockway
Thanks, TechCrunch, for this thorough analysis:

 _Not too much else to say — I don’t have one, so I can’t test it out. Anybody
care to let us know how it works? It should be live as of this posting._

Worth every ad dollar :P

